# I need a crash course in nitrates for dummies!



## Catg923 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi everyone.
so I have two problems

1. I did an API 5 in 1 Test strip and my results for the Nitrates were reading 200! Yikes!:shock:
According to the box, that's a little high.
So how do I lower it? Everything I found says to use distilled water, but that helps for the future. I need to get it down NOW! Any ideas?

2. I think this is effecting my "tuskfish". I got him from some guy on Craigslist, who went AWOL after I got him. He said he'd help me but he's MIA. Does anyone know ANYTHING about tuskfish?
There's some pictures of him in my profile. He's about 6-7" long, mostly white with subtle grey coloring along his back. This eyes and tips of all fins are all iridescent. I hope he's what they guy said he is.

Please help!:BIGweepy:


----------



## Catg923 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just discovered that he is indeed a tuskfish. A Blue tuskfish to be exact. The bad news? There's little to no data considering care for him online


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Nitrates are introduced from the process of artificial biological filtration (sponge filters, bioballs, trickle filters, u/g filters, hang on filters, etc) breaking down waste. I can not tell from your pictures what type of filtration you are running, but it looks like you are very close to an easy solution to this problem.

The most effective method of removal is live rock and sand, along with an efficient protein skimmer. You have a shortage of live rock, which could be easily and inexpensively fixed with an order of dry rock from Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock. I have used this supplier frequently and you will be very pleased with them. My 180 FOWLR is filled with their rock. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/

Live rock and sand will harbor bacteria that are denitriying bacteria, meaning they convert nitrates to nitrogen gas, which leaves the system naturally. These types of bacteria can not live in traditional biomedia filters, such as those named above. For this reason, live rock and sand are the most efficient method of filtration for a marine aquarium. To compliment these, adding a protein skimmer to remove organic waste PRIOR to the waste being broken down into ammonia, will greatly improve the efficiency and stability of your system.

What sort of filtration are you running currently?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Catg923 said:


> I just discovered that he is indeed a tuskfish. A Blue tuskfish to be exact. The bad news? There's little to no data considering care for him online


Very bad news. This fish will cause you nothing but extreme problems. They grow crazy large and will produce an extreme amount of waste. Unfortunately, this fish should have never been collected. You need to find a public aquarium to donate the fish to, or perhaps set up an 800 gallon aquarium in your basement.


----------

